# Fire causes $20K in damage at The Point at Poipu



## artringwald (Jul 13, 2019)

https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/07/12/hawaii-news/fire-causes-20k-in-damage/



> A fire that broke out early Thursday morning in the maintenance building of The Point at Poipu resort caused an estimated $20,000 in damage.
> 
> No injuries were reported.
> 
> Firefighters from the Koloa, Kalaheo and Lihue stations, along with the on-duty battalion chief, were dispatched about 2:40 a.m. Koloa firefighters were first to arrive on the scene and were directed by a security guard toward the southwest side of the property, according to a county press release. Forcible entry was used to access the interior of the structure, where responders observed smoke and flames coming from the building’s maintenance room. The fire was brought under control shortly before 3 a.m.


----------



## Fisch (Jul 16, 2019)

I will be there Saturday.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 16, 2019)

Fisch said:


> I will be there Saturday.


If you plan on attending the Wednesday owner's meeting, let us know what they say.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow, they can't catch a break.


----------



## Fisch (Jul 19, 2019)

artringwald said:


> If you plan on attending the Wednesday owner's meeting, let us know what they say.


If I make it, I will give you an update.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 17, 2019)

Seems this resort is cursed. First water, then fire damage.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 17, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> Seems this resort is cursed. First water, then fire damage.


It was hit by a hurricane Iniki in 1992 before they even finished building it. It was supposed to be condos. They rezoned it after the storm to make timeshares and then finished construction.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 17, 2019)

artringwald said:


> It was hit by a hurricane Iniki in 1992 before they even finished building it. It was supposed to be condos. They rezoned it after the storm to make timeshares and then finished construction.



So they’ve hit the trifecta, wind, water, and fire. I wonder what’s next?


----------



## youppi (Aug 17, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> So they’ve hit the trifecta, wind, water, and fire. I wonder what’s next?


earthquake


----------



## InsideManSunterra (Sep 10, 2019)

Wonder who is footing the bill to pay for the 20,000 in damages?


----------



## artringwald (Sep 10, 2019)

InsideManSunterra said:


> Wonder who is footing the bill to pay for the 20,000 in damages?


It should be covered by insurance, but if anyone is attending Meet The Manager on the property, it would be good to ask.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2019)

I agree..This should be covered by the resort insurance policy.


----------



## peaceandquiet (Dec 12, 2020)

PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW many owners are upset and damaging the properties.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 12, 2020)

artringwald said:


> It should be covered by insurance, but if anyone is attending Meet The Manager on the property, it would be good to ask.


What was the outcome of this meeting?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 13, 2020)

Compared to the cost-per-unit of the water intrusion problem (earlier) the $20 K seems to be somewhat of a bargain.  Probably not much damage, thank goodness.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 13, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> What was the outcome of this meeting?


I attended the meeting in February, and totally forgot about the fire.


----------

